# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  How Russian Are You? - quiz (just for fun)

## Deborski

How Russian Are You? 
Oh you SAY you're Russian, but how Russian are you really?   ::

----------


## Deborski

Unfortunately, I am only a tepid 83% Russian!  *"While you're a proud Russian, at home in any Moscow kitchen, you're still able to interact normally with foreigners. Most of the time."*   ::

----------


## Lampada

_"You are 45% Russian!_* 45%  It may be that you've been in emigration for too long. Time to watch some old Victory Day parades on video and remember your roots."*

----------


## Deborski

> _"You are 45% Russian!_* 45%  It may be that you've been in emigration for too long. Time to watch some old Victory Day parades on video and remember your roots."*

  ::  
That's hilarious!!

----------


## Lampada

> That's hilarious!!

 Я честно старалась отвечать, как если бы я жила в России.  Меня могло подвести то, что я не люблю пить водку.

----------


## Deborski

> Я честно старалась отвечать, как если бы я жила в России.  Меня могло подвести то, что я не люблю пить водку.

 Вообще, я думаю что тест сатирический  ::   Я тоже ответила как если бы я жила в России... но конечно я там жила так давно, чтобы я не знаю точно, как жизнь там есть сейчас ))

----------


## UhOhXplode

That was fun!  ::  But since I've never even visited Russia then I think there's something wonky about that quiz, lol!  ::  Lmao at the comments too! Even Russians aren't Russians???? LOL!

----------


## Deborski

It is a satirical quiz, LOL - ie, not meant to be taken too seriously.  That's why I said "just for fun."   ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> You are 36% Russian!
> It  may be that you've been in emigration for too long. Time to watch some  old Victory Day parades on video and remember your roots.

 Can the guys from GoToQuiz find Russia on the map?

----------


## it-ogo

39% for sincere answers. Interesting that among answers almost always at least one that I can say "It is OK for me." Normally in quizes I usually say "What the heck! No one option is true nor even reasonable." 
That Kate knows the subject but her knowledge is a bit outdated. She mentioned Vladimir among the possible capitals of Russia... Way outdated.  ::

----------


## alexsms

*You are 28% Russian!*
Who are you kidding? Just because you took a summer language course in Petersburg doesn't make you a Russian. 
Surprising enough for a Russian national... ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

You are 24% Russian! 
What's a pity!

----------


## Deborski

> Can the guys from GoToQuiz find Russia on the map?

 Hahaha - probably not  ::  
I wanted to like your post but "likes" are not working now, it appears)))

----------


## Deborski

I think the test was written by someone who wants to be Russian, but isn't?  So he designed a test specifically to make real Russians fail it!  That is my theory anyway.   ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

I think it is Russian "клюква" test.

----------


## Deborski

> I think it is Russian "клюква" test.

 I think so!  Very red клюква and full of silly stereotypes.  Of course no one gets 100%, because Russian stereotypes are simply not accurate!   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> I think the test was written by someone who wants to be Russian, but isn't?  So he designed a test specifically to make real Russians fail it!  That is my theory anyway.

 There are some клюква and there are some internal funs "for Russians only". Author ("Kate") knows Russian mentality and reality well but didn't defined well the target audience of the quiz so there is much of eclecticism.

----------


## Deborski

> There are some клюква and there are some internal funs "for Russians only". Author ("Kate") knows Russian mentality and reality well but didn't defined well the target audience of the quiz so there is much of eclecticism.

 Yeah, the question about Gorbachev was one not all westerners would get.  I think the truly "Russian" answer was the one which involved a lot of cussing - judging from what many Russians have personally told me about the "architect of perestroika"  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

I took the test. The answer is 42. As if I didn't know  ::

----------


## Deborski

> I took the test. The answer is 42. As if I didn't know

 Ah-HA!  I see you have read your Douglas Adams!   ::

----------


## Юрка

68%. While you're a proud Russian, at home in any Moscow kitchen, you're still able to interact normally with foreigners. Most of the time. 
При выборе ответа я старался угадать правильный, чтобы набрать больше очков. Возможно, что иногда попадался в ловушки, расставленные авторами теста. Сложно угадать, нужно ли выбирать стереотипный ответ или наоборот избегать стереотипов. 
Короче, Дебора у нас самая русская. Так я и знал.  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

You are 53% Russian!
Either you're a tried-and-true Russian with some foreign travel experience, or you've been an expat in Moscow for WAY too long. 
"a tried-and-true Russian with some foreign travel experience" - they see me through  ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

I totally did not answer any of the questions honestly! I don't know very much about Gorbachev but #^%%$#%&% looked like a really cool answer.  ::  And i didn't know what smell they were all over but "What smell? Drink vodka!" looked fun! 
I've never had any vodka but it's in one of my favorite music vids so I picked any answer that had vodka! 
Now they needa make a test about "What country should you be living in?". If everyone in Florida took the quiz, they would probably be living in every country on the planet! LOL!

----------


## Deborski

> 68%. While you're a proud Russian, at home in any Moscow kitchen, you're still able to interact normally with foreigners. Most of the time. 
> Короче, Дебора у нас самая русская. Так я и знал.

 Ну, да.  Видно потому, что я играю на балалайке и ношу ушанку! 
Вот, смотрите!  Даже когда мне было 18 лет, я уже стала казачкой!

----------


## Deborski

Does anyone know a way to make pictures appear less GINORMOUS?   ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

The results were so funny, i laughed a lot))

----------

